# First trip to the groomer,is this true?



## momof3 (Jan 21, 2013)

I took my 14wk old in to the groomers today because I wanna get him started earlier. The groomer was talking about the importance of brushing,cleaning ears,etc etc. I asked her if there was anything thing to cut back on shedding once he got older,she said yes the Furmantor,and also make sure to give him and Omega 3 supplement. I explained that I fed a quality kibble with raw supplements,and she said that it was very important to give him Salmon oil or fish oil because it will help cut back on the shedding. I was wondering if this was in fact true.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I do believe diet plays a huge role in skin & coat care. I have always given fish oil so I don't have a comparison without it. My boy's skin & coat are very healthy.

My parents started their senior girls on fish oil last year & their coats drastically improved, less shedding & dry skin. They were happy with the results because they initially started the fish oil for joint care.


----------



## momof3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. She was telling me that if I saw GSD's that have a fuzzy appearance and washed out looking colors lots of times its because their diet doesn't have enough Omega 3


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I know plenty of people that don't supplement with it and their dogs have decent coats (guess with them too it depends on their food). I personally also chose to buy some fish oil supplement because if it makes the coat nice and shiny it's a worthy investment for me, and it's not that expensive either  It's been recommended to me by so many people, so it's not just your groomer


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

wouldnt use the furminator all over the dog - it can nd will ruin their coat.

just a comb and pin brush.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good for you for not just taking that advice at face value. I feed a good food and do not supplement, so I cannot answer your question, but some of the others have researched it I am sure. Good luck with your pup, and good for you at taking him in and having someone else handle him. I agree not to use the furminator all over, a pin brush is sufficient.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

I like to offer fish oil to my dogs. It's good for the coat, skin, brain (which for a growing pup, brain health is important!), heart, eyes, joints and body in general.

Though if you can stomach it, feeding something like sardines packed in water would be a better option for nutritional value with the benefits of also getting some O3's in.


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree! No Furminator! Use a zoom groom or shedding blade if you must, but brush and comb are sufficient


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have started Stella on fish oil. WOW....what a difference in her coat. And her itching seems to be lessening. Her vet said to make sure it is Omega 3. I guess there are other kinds? She said you have to check the labels, not all fish oil is the same. Her practice sells pills but she said the Costco brand is just as good and less expensive. 

As to shedding, it is just a fact of living with most dogs. Stella does shed quite a bit but try having a Newfie mix. I can get a mountain of hair off of him. Fortunately his hair is black...my car seats are black and I tend to wear darker color pants. Unfortunately Stella sheds different colors that DO NOT blend in with my car or pants :wild:


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

oh you know what.. the DYSON has that handy pet grooming add on


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Fish oil can definitely help a dog's skin and coat, but not all dogs need it.

Using the Furminator is fine as long as you use a light touch with it, and don't overdo it--less is more with the Furminator. Used properly, like you are petting the dog with it, it should not cut the dogs coat but will simply remove the dead hair. 

I wish I could get everyone to understand how to properly use a Furminator, I swear I feel like a broken record!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I've been using fish oil for years and it does make the coat and skin nice, but as for shedding......ummmmm, they shed 24/7. 
Just part of the breed.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I do supplement fish oil - I feed 1/2 raw, 1/2 kibble.

Most diets (even our own as humans) are very Omega 6 heavy these days, so even if you are feeding a high quality kibble, Omega 3's are so sensitive, that if they are in the kibble, they won't be for long once the bag is opened and exposed to the air.

Supplement 1000mg/10lbs/day of dog (Grizzley Salmon Oil IS way more cost effective than pills) for the average dog. It will help with skin and coat health, brain development, joint inflamation/care and some soft tissue development. It is, IMO, a VERY important supplement.

For supportive care for an ill/elderly dog, you double the dose.

Don't forget that Omega 3 processing uses up the dogs Vitamin E stores, so supplement that in conjunction with the 3's. 200 iu/day (65+lb dog) or 400iu every other/third day for a smaller dog. (Vitamin E from natural sources)

As for the shedding thing, it is not breed specific, it is dog specific. While the Omega 3's can help maintain a healthy skin and coat, and thereby can cut down on some shedding, if your dog is going to shed, it will shed.

In my house my spayed/neutered dogs are the only ones who shed year round (Husky mix, Pom/Chi) and NON-STOP. My intact dogs shed consistenty twice a year; the females with their heats (GSD, Leonberger, Pom) and with the seasons for my male (GSD) other than that I only really brush them once a month when I do their nails, and only get a small handful of hair off the four of them combined. (Well not completely true, I am prepping the Poms coat for show, so she is bathed every week right now and brushed out/nails done).


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

We gave sardine oil for a while...didn't affect his coat at all. But he has a good, rough coat. Not as soft as some shepherds but I'm pretty positive its just genetics. Feel free to supplement. I use an undercoat rake during heavy shedding season and it gets enough of the job done.

My boy's never seen a groomer...thought that was a bonus of owning a GSD...no need for haircuts.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I give Joey the Nordic Naturals Omega 3 (wild anchovy & sardine oil). I only give him one a day; now wondering if I should give him more.

Since he was neutered, his coat seems lighter.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I supplement with Omega 3 and coming from a dog grooming background, I swear by the Greyhound comb and need nothing else.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

JanaeUlva said:


> I supplement with Omega 3 and coming from a dog grooming background, I swear by the Greyhound comb and need nothing else.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry, I don't mean to sidetrack. What's a Greyhound comb? can you provide a link? Will it work on a long coat?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Ashley Craig Pet Products, Animal Impressions, Greyhound Brushes, Greyhound Comb, Greyhound Combs, Animals Unleashed


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I love a flea comb (the old kind with metal tines and a wooden handle) for getting rid of extra coat. But it only works if they are already well brushed with a wider spaced comb.

I love to give canned mackerel, salmon or sardines for healthy skin. The dogs love it as well.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

gagsd said:


> Ashley Craig Pet Products, Animal Impressions, Greyhound Brushes, Greyhound Comb, Greyhound Combs, Animals Unleashed


Thanks for the link! Also for the idea to give canned sardines and salmon. I will have to give that a go.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Ashley Craig Pet Products, Animal Impressions, Greyhound Brushes, Greyhound Comb, Greyhound Combs, Animals Unleashed


Yep that is where I got my comb! There are lots if knock-offs and they just don't work the same so don't skimp get a real greyhound. I wouldn't have believed it but I bought a cheaper comb and it just doesn't get down to the skin, almost like it was sliding off the coat. I used mine on every breed from Old English Sheepdogs to poodles. What I like about them is they don't damage/remove the guard hair but I can really get out the shedding undercoat. I like medium corse - fine and just the regular comb (I think they call it the beauty now). I bought a brush too (they didn't have greyhound brushes back when I was a do groomer) and I like the brush but found i just don't need it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That Greyhound comb looks like what I use..... except I have two separate combs. One wide tines and one very narrow.
I have had the same experience in that it really gets out the fluff and loose coat.


----------

